# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Si Thoni e Merito Me Qen Sop Burrels ?

## [PaRTiZoNi]

Aop Burrels Eshte Nje Nder Kandidatet Per Sop Ne irc.Albasoul.com . Si Mendoni A Ja Vle Ky User Per Sop ? 
Une Mendoj Qe Burrels Eshte Nje Aop Shembullor Dhe Meriton Me Teper  :perqeshje:  Pastaj S'ka Pas Nai Sop Nga Burreli Pervec Lukas Disa Dite  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ToNi-R_B-BoY

Edhe un Ta Mbeshtes Idene Rodo Pasi Burrels Duket qe punon shum per serverin.Po Temen e hape per ti thon dikujt... Po kujt i thua  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## L3nD1

*E Meriton Biles Duhet Ta Kishte More*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Jam Dakord Me Ju Qe Burrels Punon Shume , Dhe Per Me Teper i Kushton Shume Kohe Serverit Dhe Eshte Nje Nga Userat E Vjeter Ne Albasoul. Sic Thot Dhe Albaguard Qe Duhet Te Vendosim Te Gjithe Shpresojm Qe Mendimi Jone Te Meret Parasysh Nga Albaguard  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Edhe une bashkohem me parashkruesit ne kete teme. Mendoj se eshte nje kandidat i denje per SOp dhe shpresoj qe ti jepet ky shans. Uroj qe kjo teme te meret parasysh.

----------


## Snow^White

*Sigurisht qe Po e meriton*

----------


## *suada*

Ku je ti moj se ke humbur fare Snow^White  :ngerdheshje: 

Sa per brrels e meriton me qene founder e jo me sop  :Lulja3:

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

> Aop Burrels Eshte Nje Nder Kandidatet Per Sop Ne irc.Albasoul.com . Si Mendoni A Ja Vle Ky User Per Sop ? 
> Une Mendoj Qe Burrels Eshte Nje Aop Shembullor Dhe Meriton Me Teper  Pastaj S'ka Pas Nai Sop Nga Burreli Pervec Lukas Disa Dite


FK-PaRtiZoNi  ta mbeshtes mendimin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## CeLi

Une them se po .. E meriton nje malok te jete sop ! Ska asnje malok sop !
Suksese  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## L3nD1

ʇıʇɐƃɹǝd ı ǝɯnɥs ǝɥp ǝʇɥsǝ ǝs ǝɹǝɥ ǝɾu ʎʞ ɾǝɥoʇɥs ǝʇ ǝʇɥsı op ǝɹıɯ ǝb nʇɥsǝʞ sןǝɹɹnq dos ǝɹǝɥ ı ɐu ɐd ɐuǝʞ ʞnu

----------


## gloreta

> ʇıʇɐƃɹǝd ı ǝɯnɥs ǝɥp ǝʇɥsǝ ǝs ǝɹǝɥ ǝɾu ʎʞ ɾǝɥoʇɥs ǝʇ ǝʇɥsı op ǝɹıɯ ǝb nʇɥsǝʞ sןǝɹɹnq dos ǝɹǝɥ ı ɐu ɐd ɐuǝʞ ʞnu




he edhe ti me ate shkrimin mbrapsht se mos koka te ka ngecur :Mos: 



E meriton bashkohem edhe  une me ju :Lulja3:

----------


## L3nD1

> he edhe ti me ate shkrimin mbrapsht se mos koka te ka ngecur


Gloreta ʎʇ uǝbןǝd ǝʇ ʞnu ǝsd

----------


## Albela

E meriton  pse jo  :ngerdheshje: 
ata qe jan ckan me shum
 :shkelje syri:   suksese burrels :Lulja3:

----------


## *suada*

Ty Albela do te bejme founderre  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## L3nD1

suadabolzano ty do te propozojme per *Sra*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WaRrIoR

Ka dhe ka pas sop me te kqinj se burrelsi kshuqe me nivelin qe ka tani per tani stafi #shqiperia pse mos mari dhe burrelsi sop?! Ka me u bo me mire, se me keq se kaq ska ku shko!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *suada*

> suadabolzano ty do te propozojme per *Sra*


Caa eshte kjo mo nipce, shpjegoja pak tezes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## L3nD1

O teze Po e more Do na Shtosh Ircop Masanej  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albela

> Ty Albela do te bejme founderre


sjam kondra po te kem ty si assitente se vet sjakam haberrin  fare :P

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Po,gjithmon ka nje her te par,pse mos te behet SOP.Po une sygjeroje,t`i shtoni dhe nje "C" perpara ati Sop,do ish me bukur*

----------

